# Synthetic vs Conventional Oil



## JustSomeGuy (Apr 16, 2021)

Hello all, I am sure this has been brought up and covered before but being Old School, I thought it would never pertain to me. Went to buy some oil for my lawn tractor and the first place I went to did not have any conventional oil just synthetic, stopped at another place that sells equipment and was able to get the last quart of 10-30 conventional oil he had. He told me that starting soon, all they will carry is synthetic oils. I have a 1985 Craftsman 2, 14HP, a 1994 Craftsman 4000DYT, 18.5HP and a 2019 Cub Cadet zerro turn with a 25HP Kohler Engine. Will I be able to safely use synthetic oils in these? Thanks to all for your help in the past and now, Stay safe. Mike


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

For summer use, many of these engines can use straight SAE30. But, try to find it and at a good price. Back in2017, I noticed SAE30 climbing in prices by a bunch. It's gotten so bad, many places don't even carry it. 

Like stated on other forums, synthetic oil doesn't have too much of a benefit for lawn engines. It needs to be changed just as frequently as the dino oil did.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I use non detergent straight 30 weight in the crankcases of my pressure washers and it gets changed yearly along with the engine oil (which happens to be 5-40 T6 anyway.

Straight 30 weight non detergent and detergent is always available at Autozone and Oh really's around here. Haven't seen the price to be overly high, inflation is impacting all lubricants, just like everything else.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Far as I'm aware of, the only place where you want to use conventional oils are the pressure washers crankcase's as specified by the manufacturer's and the front wheel assist differentials on a 4wd tractor and that of course takes either the gearcase fluid (whatever that is) or in my case 85-90 or 85-140 GL 4-5 hypoid oil.


----------

